# Auberins SYL2352P alarm 1 always on.



## Truman42 (17/3/16)

Howdy gents,

My Auberins pid has decided to run my high alarm constantly and I cant figure out why. Ive never changed the settings on the pid since the day I first set it up. Only mash times and temps etc.

I have Alarm 1 set to 100C but it seems to be on constantly throughout my entire mash. Hy is set to around 5C. Its only started doing this the last few brews Ive done. I have a manual switch that shuts off the alarm buzzer but then I dont get a warning that my mash has finished

Anyone else had issues with this?


----------



## Camo6 (17/3/16)

Been a while since I played with the settings on mine but have you tried scrolling through the parameters and comparing them to the default settings in the manual?


----------



## Truman42 (18/3/16)

Camo6 said:


> Been a while since I played with the settings on mine but have you tried scrolling through the parameters and comparing them to the default settings in the manual?


Yeah i did and other than a few that I changed myself they are all the same. Its as if it has a glitch or something. I checked the wiring in case I had a loose wire or a wire that had bridged but thats all fine too.


----------

